# on a countdown!



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

well we are just starting the last week of pregnancy.... I can see and feel lot's of movement, although she isn't always happy for us to touch her tummy then other times she is kind of like showing it off to everyone  
I'm starting to get a little excited now and have been spending all my time following her about so that I can block of all the hard to get to places she has been seeking out! That is a job in itself.... Some how the box that she had taken too in my room no longer seems to be suitable  do you think it will be a good idea as the day approches to keep her secluded in 1 room or leave her as she is as I feel that she may get stressed out with being in the same place as she likes to roam around the house


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww good luck, i bet your excited but nervous, its hard to sleep when the time gets nearer as you worry you will fall asleep and miss something,is it her first time as a mum,_


----------



## PatrickCampbell (Jun 23, 2011)

Woww.. great news..:001_tt1:. Best of luck to you and your cat. As the days are passing you should take care of her very well. And, it would be better to leave her as she want because keeping her in one room all the time can make her anxious and stressed.


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _aww good luck, i bet your excited but nervous, its hard to sleep when the time gets nearer as you worry you will fall asleep and miss something,is it her first time as a mum,_


first time with cats (total novice cat owner so a big mistake  ) but have been a nanny to 21 puppies  not all in 1 litter though  
so I will be dealing with the mistake made and getting her fixed asap  will put some pics up when i get some


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_we took in a pregnant cat years ago,i made her nesting boxes, but she had them in my little girls dolls pram in her bedroom !!!! good luck and keep us posted x_


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

PatrickCampbell said:


> Woww.. great news..:001_tt1:. Best of luck to you and your cat. As the days are passing you should take care of her very well. And, it would be better to leave her as she want because keeping her in one room all the time can make her anxious and stressed.


thanks thats what i was thinking... I will be here with her 24/7 so no problems of her being somewhere she shouldn't be and getting in trouble. Although I must say most getting in trouble spots are now blocked and covered... just sat here waiting now. I hope this last week isn't as bad as waiting for pups lol, I'll be a walking zombie in a fortnight lol. But all will be worth it in the end


----------



## neady123 (May 14, 2011)

is this your first cats litter? 
it is sooo exciting and sooo stressful because of the worry. 
my cat gave birth to 4 kittens on the 15th july. accident. booked into vets but was clearly abit to late. however definately getting her done as soon as she can be. 
i would leave her to find a safe place for them, i had a nesting box in our room as my cat paris always sleeps with us but she had them downstairs behind the sofa. =/ 
after 2week she moved them up into the spare room under the bed. they do tend to move them from place to place. if one place seems threatened they will quickly find somewhere else and take them with her. 

i dont know alot about this, but going off my cat you will know when she is ready if she doesnt let you know herself. 
id been out for a couple of hours (something i couldnt miss) i came home and knew straight away it was time and went into panik mode instantly. she was walking around my feet, begging for comfort, tried walking up my body to get it. she then wondered behind the chair and we pulled it out to give her a bit more room and tried to leave her to it, constantly meowed until i went back i stroked her and that was me, hanging over the couch stroking her throughout the whole thing. 
just make sure when it is time, you have a vets number on hand, emergency number ready if out of hours or of an on-call vet and try to count a placenta for each kitten thats born. note, they get rid of this themselves and the noise of them eating it isnt pleasent at all. 
hope all goes well. x


----------



## maryrose1977 (Aug 7, 2011)

i actually kept my cat in my bedroom and gave her no choice but to birth where i wanted her to which was actually my sons old moses basket. We knew she would do it in his cot otherwise and that just wouldnt have been good.

Before the big day arises and usually its not needed but research what intervention you may need to do.

Cats usually do it themselves but if you need to cut the cord make sure you know how or the kitten may die. Also make sure you count placentas as the kittens are born. One retained in a mummy cats tummy will cause a huge infection and will make the mummy very sick.

I made the mistake to and my kittens are 3 weeks old this friday. So cute we are keeping 3 of the 5 at least.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

When are your kittens due? We're approaching d.day here (August 21st) - it will be Mai Tai's third litter - and yes, I am a breeder 
I would let your girl have the run of the house but keep an eye out for her choosing a nesting site. Have a few beds in various places that you think suitable and hopefully she will choose one. If you can have a box with a cover over it you may find that the best for her but make sure that you can see what is happening. Mai Tai has her kittening box in my bedroom wardrobe though I still have a couple of other beds available if she changes her mind. She hasn't started to look yet but the beds are ready.
As neady said, it's advisable to have your vet's phone number to hand just in case even though most cats have no problems. Good luck


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

maryrose1977 said:


> Cats usually do it themselves but if you need to cut the cord make sure you know how or the kitten may die. Also make sure you count placentas as the kittens are born. One retained in a mummy cats tummy will cause a huge infection and will make the mummy very sick.


I have been a breeder of dogs for a fair few years so used to cord attention and the noise/mess from placenta's being eaten After the first 6 you kind of get used to it. My bitch had litters of 10 and 11 on her first 2 litters.


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes Neady this is my first litter with a cat and will be my last  Miss is also kind of fond of going behind one of my sofa's, although this will be totally unsuitable as the dogs have full run of downstairs hence why I would be happier with her upstairs. Hopefully when the time nears i will be able to coax her up there, not fussy where upstairs just upstairs lol


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> When are your kittens due? We're approaching d.day here (August 21st) - it will be Mai Tai's third litter - and yes, I am a breeder
> I would let your girl have the run of the house but keep an eye out for her choosing a nesting site. Have a few beds in various places that you think suitable and hopefully she will choose one. If you can have a box with a cover over it you may find that the best for her but make sure that you can see what is happening. Mai Tai has her kittening box in my bedroom wardrobe though I still have a couple of other beds available if she changes her mind. She hasn't started to look yet but the beds are ready.
> As neady said, it's advisable to have your vet's phone number to hand just in case even though most cats have no problems. Good luck


Hi, My guess is between the 15th and 17th she will be 63 days as that's when I was away and husband in charge so the only time she could have gotten out! The boxes I have are from when we moved house so I have cut out big squares on the side of each and then laid down 3 of the 4 flaps on top so they are nearly enclosed but not too much so that I can't see in. She does randomly go in the one in my room, but is still seeking other areas hmy: so hopefully things will go to plan !?!


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

well she has been seeking out places again today... bless, her tummy is full  although she is a small kitty so she could only have 2 in there and look full!! what is the earliest that anyone has experienced a birth and kittens surviving? she was acting strange yesterday and kept meowing and following me around wanting attention, even went as far as sitting on my lap  that is unheard of.... She is alot calmer today though and still lot's of movement from the babies


----------



## chrissy1982 (Jan 27, 2011)

Ive just started the countdown of the last week mith my 2nd cat my first cave birth 9 days ago now now i know when missy mated as it was with a cat that i took on not reliseing he hadnt been done and within 48hrs they mated and the little bugger managed to escape threw a small open upstairs windown the morning he was due to have the snip and havent seen him since grrr anyway missy is due next thursday so 6 days time shes a small cat and shes not looking anywear near as big as my other cat did and she had 4 so were thinking shes only got 2 good luck xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

Good luck hun x


----------



## neady123 (May 14, 2011)

my cat is a really small cat people sometimes ask how old my kitten is when i tell her she is nearly 2 they looked shocked, i thought she could only be carrying one or 2, and she wasnt very big at all, people kept telling me she wasnt pregnant even though me and my partner was convinced she was. she went on to having 4 and they were all decent sizes, dont know where she was hiding them. so be prepared for more. 
i think mummy cat will no not to have them down stairs if the dogs are there, so hopefully she will go upstairs herself. im excited myself to see how many she has and where she does have them now. please keep us updated!! x


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

I will do... She is being very chilled out even being cheeky enough to steal the dogs sleeping place yesterday infront of the patio doors. Think she was wishing she was outside as she has been desperate to get out there for over 2 weeks now! It is a major job every time the door is open to make sure she is the correct side  She is getting bigger by the day bless her... I'm hoping she only has 2 so please don't jinx me that she has more  she did have a dig around in the box last night as the sheets were all messed up this morning so fingers crossed


----------



## Cat Lover Chris (Jan 11, 2009)

missmoomoo said:


> I will do... She is being very chilled out even being cheeky enough to steal the dogs sleeping place yesterday infront of the patio doors. Think she was wishing she was outside as she has been desperate to get out there for over 2 weeks now! It is a major job every time the door is open to make sure she is the correct side  She is getting bigger by the day bless her... I'm hoping she only has 2 so please don't jinx me that she has more  she did have a dig around in the box last night as the sheets were all messed up this morning so fingers crossed


Must be at least 4 hidden away in her tummy !!


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

still no sign! although I did loose her in the house for an hour earlier  she hates the hoover and I knew it was a bad omen to do housework  so thats my excuse for now lol don't want to stress her out! She has been super affectionate... When I have been grooming her she has been getting a bit fruity like accumulating position when in call  is that normal


----------



## chrissy1982 (Jan 27, 2011)

nala started digging around er box on the sunday night on the monday afternoon she had a show then delivered tuesday morning the digging sounds like its close


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

well still no sign, but she is sleeping loads and eating still. but then if she is anything like my bitch, she was eating food between puppies lol and there was only 15 mins gap. She is a gannet though. Missie is spending most of her time streched out on her side sleeping and it looks like a disco in her tummy  I think we are on day 63 today (ish) her tail seems very happy aswell lol when she is awake she is walking around and it is constantly high up and quiverring  I assume this means she is happy?!


----------



## chrissy1982 (Jan 27, 2011)

my missy is on day 61 and she had her show on sat shes also restless and produceing milk so im thinking anyday


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

what colour should the show be? not quite sure what I am expecting, but she has like some yellowish around her lady bits this morning, she is white in that area so quite easy to see, also her bits have gone from looking like a slit/line to more circular and slightly open is that normal? She is being a complete cow bag this morning demanding attention and then biting/clawing us! (But that is her usual personality  )


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

still no sign :frown2: is it normal for them to go over the 63 days? I am getting paranoid lol used to the dogs that always go a day or 2 before 63 days! On a good side she seems to have a very low stomach this morning so looks like she has dropped down.... She has been running round like a mad thing this morning doing her vibrating chirp noise lol so in a good mood at least  another sleepless night ahead I feel


----------



## chrissy1982 (Jan 27, 2011)

nala went to 68 days i was panicing on phone to vets everyday but as far as ive readup they can go upto 70days


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

I know... I am worrying over nothing I'm sure! she might only be 63 days today? arghh I am soo impatient lol although saying that she has spent the last 5 mins giving her lady bits and belly a good seeing too  so could be tonight  I can see that is going to be my favourite fraze lol


----------



## chrissy1982 (Jan 27, 2011)

my missy is still with bump their was me all of a panic she was going prem but now shes 63 days lol but my god this cat has loads of milk its dropping out so surely shes got to go soon


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

is confused lol.... well she has been upstairs for the last 2 hours (in my room where i have everything set up) she is flat out on the floor and purring  She even let me have a good fuss of her and she stayed laying down!! That never happens. So I have come back down to leave her to it for another hour and see what happens. Before she went in my room she ate nearly a whole 80g of wet food aswell which is unheard of  what is she trying to do to me


----------



## chrissy1982 (Jan 27, 2011)

anything today ???

Missy seems confused she keeps lifting he leg as if shes going to clean but dont shes gone into hideing now under the table right in the back corner of the room she will not go in the birthing box allans picking a massive chrisp box up from the shops today they leave them in the corner free to take mayb we can tape that up make it a nice dark den for her as the box we have a the mo is big but its long and narrow


----------



## maryrose1977 (Aug 7, 2011)

I used my sons old moses basket  Good luck with your births. 

Only way i knew Rosie was due to give birth was because in the morning she started trying to get under my bed. I got her moses basket out kitted it out with loads of blankets and she happily went into it when the time was right. 

I actually locked her in my bedroom 2 weeks before she went into labour because she kept going into my sons cot.

It is a really exciting time. I caught the first kitten being born on my phone and its one of the happiest moments ever. (apart from my kids being born)


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

well i think we must be in the first stage...lost a bit more mucus this morning and has been following me around meowing like a crazy cat with wide eyes and won't stop unless i fuss her. She is also purring loads with fast breathing. Now trying to sit on my lap which is unheard of.... ok will try to keep you updated but i suspect we will have something in the next 24 hours i hope


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

ok we just had some panting too so maybe sooner than 24 hours!


----------



## chrissy1982 (Jan 27, 2011)

i bet a kitten will arrive next hr nala was like that litraly just b4 the kittens came wish missy would start


----------



## maryrose1977 (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh bless i bet you have something in the next hour or so. 

Im excited for you. Get your camera at the ready


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_fingers crossed all goes well, good luck xxxxxxx_


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

blimey...  1 black and white one born at 12.19


----------



## chrissy1982 (Jan 27, 2011)

yaya wooohooo missy are you watching this see other kitty haveing her babys you get youre but in gear girl and stop sitting on my TV remotes 

anymore on the way !!!


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

not yet think she was a bit overwhelmed bless her! she is now suckling the baby and finishing drying off but keeps having sessions of panting so must be soon! she's not started pushing again yet!


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

I think it's a boy can't tell yet though, but weighs 110g


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

Ok we still don't have any more, but i think that there is another baby left inside still, she isn't straining or distressed, quite happily laying and nursing baby number 1, how long should i leave her before getting to the vets? It's been 2 hours since first baby was born.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_congratulations,  i think they can rest between kittens being born, as long as she isnt distressed or pushing for to long, keep us posted, good luck.xxxx_


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

well thats what I was thinking... she definitely not been pushing! I am just used to the doggies who seem to spit them out every 15-20 mins until done! I been sat on my bedroom floor for hours lol


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Cats can go for several hours between kittens but if she seems distressed or is pushing and getting nowhere then it's time to call the vet.
Congratulations on kitten number 1


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

missmoomoo said:


> well thats what I was thinking... she definitely not been pushing! I am just used to the doggies who seem to spit them out every 15-20 mins until done! I been sat on my bedroom floor for hours lol


my chihuahua just had her first litter, and she had the first pup, and then rested for 3 hours before pushing the other two out,  but she wasnt in any distress, or pushing thats why i just sat with her and waited. I hope your next kitty comes soon.xxx


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

me too was meant to be doing all my ironing and shopping today as i got my dad coming tomorrow for the weekend! I haven't even brushed my hair yet


----------



## chrissy1982 (Jan 27, 2011)

haha when nala had hers 2 weeks ago i didnt move from her side so didnt eat all day they can have split litters my friends cat had hers 10hrs apart


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Cats can go for several hours between kittens but if she seems distressed or is pushing and getting nowhere then it's time to call the vet.
> Congratulations on kitten number 1


Thanks  she is still sat in my suitcase  just rapid breathing/purring no panting or pushing now. She did moan at me for leaving to go to the toilet... she came in their and was meowing at me again like a crazy cat till i went back to my bedroom lol looks like I am prisoner here now!


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

chrissy1982 said:


> haha when nala had hers 2 weeks ago i didnt move from her side so didnt eat all day they can have split litters my friends cat had hers 10hrs apart


oh my lol not sure my bottom can handle that  this floor is pretty hard! looks like the kids have got beans on toast as husband hasn't got many culinary skills!


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

ok it's been 7 hours (nearly) and no sign of any other kits, do you think i should call the vets or just leave her, still no change from earlier.


----------



## chrissy1982 (Jan 27, 2011)

mayb call for advice i know they can have them like 24hrs apart a split litter mayb just call for peace of mine


----------



## Emma-Jayne (Apr 23, 2011)

Any sign yet?

Hope mum and kit 1 are doing ok

Em xxx


----------



## chrissy1982 (Jan 27, 2011)

we could have action hear soon as missy has been on a majoy clean fest tonight spens about 20min just on her bits same on her tummy fingers crossed


----------



## Emma-Jayne (Apr 23, 2011)

chrissy1982 said:


> we could have action hear soon as missy has been on a majoy clean fest tonight spens about 20min just on her bits same on her tummy fingers crossed


Good luck Missy all the best for your babies.

How are you faring Chrissy? Ready to go?

Em, Moriarty and Tabitha xxxx


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

ok number 2 here... only 9 hours after her brother.  give me a dog to labour any day this cat lark is bloody hardwork! I take my hat off to all you cat breeders out there 
oh I think this one is either solid black or dark tabby not sure yet as still wet, mum drying her off!
Good luck Chrissy


----------



## Emma-Jayne (Apr 23, 2011)

Well done mummy keep up the good work.

Sorry I don't your cats name? 

Em xxx


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

Emma-Jayne said:


> Well done mummy keep up the good work.
> 
> Sorry I don't your cats name?
> 
> Em xxx


Her name is Missie  I think she may be done now I'm not sure, not had a feel of her yet but earlier I'm sure i could only feel another 1 inside 

number 2 weighs in at 107g just weighed the first one at the same time is it possible that he has gained 12g in 9 hours  mind you he has been feeding basically the whole time  so he now weighs in at 122g


----------



## Emma-Jayne (Apr 23, 2011)

missmoomoo said:


> Her name is Missie  I think she may be done now I'm not sure, not had a feel of her yet but earlier I'm sure i could only feel another 1 inside
> 
> number 2 weighs in at 107g just weighed the first one at the same time is it possible that he has gained 12g in 9 hours  mind you he has been feeding basically the whole time  so he now weighs in at 122g


If this kit is a boy you should name him Horis, as in hungry, hungry Horis!

Glad all is well. Well done Missy I bet you will be a great Mummy.

Em xxx


----------



## maryrose1977 (Aug 7, 2011)

Congratulations on your kitties


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

we had a very good night, only the black and white baby got lost in the box twice  but this morning we have some good weights

black and white (1st born) 134g
Black 123g

she seems to be settling well with the babies and has had some breakfast/drink. Should I be concerned she hasn't had a wee yet? although she does usually go around 9am so will see what happens. 
She has turned so loving and affectionate  I just hope it lasts


----------



## chrissy1982 (Jan 27, 2011)

congrats no new babys hear yet but missy is trying to sit ontop of me while im typeing so instead shes sitting on my sholders


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Congrats on your new kittens 

Twins, lovely small litter. I'm sure they will get plenty of love and attention!!


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

yes very pleased as being a total mistake litter didn't want to have lot's of moggies! But have a home lined up for the 2 with a good friend who lost her 2 cats recently. Thankyou for all your replies and help... I'm sure i will have more questions as time goes on!


----------

